# Promaster Tough BN0211-50E just arrived....



## tsteph12

And I love it! Wanted this Promaster from the moment initial photo from Citizen was posted on their site. Will make a nice beater watch for sure. Initial impressions are positive and seems well constructed for what is cost. Dial is legible and seconds hand hits the hash marks (yea!). 42mm case, 22mm lug width, and 49mm ltl. Difficult to show in photos taken with my phone, but minute hand lume glows a beautiful blue and everything else coated shows green. One thing though, larger wristed fellas may need to obtain an extra bracelet link from Citizen. I have a 7.25" wrist and like my bracelets loose fitting. No links were removed, but rather I moved clasp microadjustment pin to its inner most position. Figure it would comfortably fit up to a 7.5" wrist if moved to last clasp setting. Some photos are in order.


----------



## Jerryn

Beautiful watch, what’s the price point if this? 
I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe

My citizen glows the same,green and blue.what movement is inside, e168?

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

ricPe said:


> My citizen glows the same,green and blue.what movement is inside, e168?
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


Yes, E168 movement per Citizen site.


----------



## tsteph12

Jerryn said:


> Beautiful watch, what's the price point if this?
> I love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Retail is $495, but Ebay about $350ish.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

Very nice watch!


----------



## rcorreale

Really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saridis

hey i thought that this was a titanium model. 
i dont recall any other "tough" model from citizen with a monocoque case made from stainless steel.
how heavy it is?


----------



## ricPe

saridis said:


> hey i thought that this was a titanium model.
> i dont recall any other "tough" model from citizen with a monocoque case made from stainless steel.
> how heavy it is?


According to citizen.us it is titanium
https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-promaster-tough/BN0211-50E.html

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## saridis

it says Super Titanium™ coating on a stainless steel case, as weird as it sounds it might be actuallly true. 
check the above photo of the bracelet clasp, it says stainless steel band china


----------



## tsteph12

It has the heft is stainless steel, but more muted color typical of titanium.


----------



## ricPe

So the bracelet is steel,the case titanium?thats some combo

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

ricPe said:


> So the bracelet is steel,the case titanium?thats some combo
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's all stainless with some sort of titanium coating. At least that's how it's described.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Case and bracelet are ss with hardened titanium coating.


----------



## Schoenzy

Great looking watch, reminds me of the Victorinox Inox a bit but with better specs. Thanks for the introduction, I’ll be checking this on out for sure.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Schoenzy said:


> Great looking watch, reminds me of the Victorinox Inox a bit but with better specs. Thanks for the introduction, I'll be checking this on out for sure.


That's what I was thinking as well. It seems to be playing in the same sandbox. Nice, clean look. I like the red seconds hand, and that despite not being a diver, it has a twin-trigger clasp with a fold-over closure. Nice security there.


----------



## brandon\

Schoenzy said:


> Great looking watch, reminds me of the Victorinox Inox a bit but with better specs. Thanks for the introduction, I'll be checking this on out for sure.





Sir-Guy said:


> That's what I was thinking as well. It seems to be playing in the same sandbox. Nice, clean look. I like the red seconds hand, and that despite not being a diver, it has a twin-trigger clasp with a fold-over closure. Nice security there.


For some reason, I find 200m non-dive watches interesting. I've had a few Inoxes and they're poor lume has cause me to sell them. But I may have to look into this one. What is the lug width? I assume it has a screw-down crown?

And here is my 200m non-diver.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

I really like the case, good size as well, wish they had a version with numerals instead like the Ray Mears, I would be all over it! Enjoy.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## tsteph12

brandon\ said:


> For some reason, I find 200m non-dive watches interesting. I've had a few Inoxes and they're poor lume has cause me to sell them. But I may have to look into this one. What is the lug width? I assume it has a screw-down crown?
> 
> And here is my 200m non-diver.


22mm lugs and screw down crown.


----------



## Ziptie

2500M_Sub said:


> I really like the case, good size as well, wish they had a version with numerals instead like the Ray Mears, I would be all over it! Enjoy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Have you seen the PMD56-2951 / -2952? Better specs than the Ray Mears, looks better too. New is usually around 450 on eBay (depending on exchange rate), or find used beaters around 300 if you're willing to shop internationally.


----------



## rcorreale

Ziptie said:


> Have you seen the PMD56-2951 / -2952? Better specs than the Ray Mears, looks better too. New is usually around 450 on eBay (depending on exchange rate), or find used beaters around 300 if you're willing to shop internationally.


Nice watch except it only syncs in Japan which is a deal breaker for me. Too bad because I love everything else about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

rcorreale said:


> Nice watch except it only syncs in Japan which is a deal breaker for me. Too bad because I love everything else about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are assorted JJY simulators that I use occasionally. Timekeeping is good enough that I don't worry about it.


----------



## rcorreale

Ziptie said:


> There are assorted JJY simulators that I use occasionally. Timekeeping is good enough that I don't worry about it.


Agreed about the timekeeping but I hate paying for something that I don't have the use of. If they sold that here in the US for $100.00 less because the sync didn't work then I wouldn't mind.

Do those simulators work reliably?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

There’s enough to love about the watch for $450 that it doesn’t bother me. 

The simulators are reliable, but you’re antenna configuration makes most of the difference. There are a bunch of threads that discuss it.


----------



## John_Frum

rcorreale said:


> Do those simulators work reliably?


Yes. The clockwave IOS app will emulate the signal of your choice. I place the earphone buds against the watch and start the sync. This web page does the same thing and explains how it works
Radio Time Pulse Emulator


> This Java applet program generates 20KHz audio signals with 0.2, 0.5 and 0.8 second bursts. As the PC audio signal is square wave, the 3rd harmonic 60kHz (20k x 3) electro-magnetic signal is also emitted from the earphone as a close representation the radio broadcast waveform.
> This 60kHz harmonic is received by most radio controlled watches (including my Citizen) as an emulation of the JJY Radio Transmission bit pattern. JJY Radio, which is operated by the National Institute of Information and Communications Technology (NICT) in Japan, broadcasts a constant 40kHz and 60kHz signal.
> 
> A 40kHz version of this program is available if your watch cannot recognise the 60kHz frequency, but I have found the 20kHz audio to produce a more accurate third harmonic.


----------



## rcorreale

John_Frum said:


> Yes. The clockwave IOS app will emulate the signal of your choice. I place the earphone buds against the watch and start the sync. This web page does the same thing and explains how it works
> Radio Time Pulse Emulator


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Thought I would update this thread since the watch in the OP's initial post is now the same watch that's on my wrist and like he I love it also. For me, everything about it is just right except for the small hard to read date but I've become accustomed to that from Citizen. And by the way tsteph12 was great to deal with.

Looking forward to some others owning this great watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13

tsteph12 said:


> And I love it! Wanted this Promaster from the moment initial photo from Citizen was posted on their site. Will make a nice beater watch for sure. Initial impressions are positive and seems well constructed for what is cost. Dial is legible and seconds hand hits the hash marks (yea!). 42mm case, 22mm lug width, and 49mm ltl. Difficult to show in photos taken with my phone, but minute hand lume glows a beautiful blue and everything else coated shows green. One thing though, larger wristed fellas may need to obtain an extra bracelet link from Citizen. I have a 7.25" wrist and like my bracelets loose fitting. No links were removed, but rather I moved clasp microadjustment pin to its inner most position. Figure it would comfortably fit up to a 7.5" wrist if moved to last clasp setting. Some photos are in order.
> 
> View attachment 13303579
> 
> View attachment 13303575
> 
> View attachment 13303583
> 
> View attachment 13303585
> 
> View attachment 13303589
> 
> View attachment 13303597
> 
> View attachment 13303609
> 
> View attachment 13303621
> 
> View attachment 13303623


Looks great! Definitely looks like Citizen's answer to the Victorinox INOX, but better because it is solar!


----------



## mi6_

rcorreale said:


> Thought I would update this thread since the watch in the OP's initial post is now the same watch that's on my wrist and like he I love it also. For me, everything about it is just right except for the small hard to read date but I've become accustomed to that from Citizen. And by the way tsteph12 was great to deal with.
> 
> Looking forward to some others owning this great watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He loved it so much he sold it right away? ...lol


----------



## rcorreale

mi6_ said:


> He loved it so much he sold it right away? ...lol


Yeah well you know how those things go sometimes. Worked for me as I got the watch I wanted at a great price and literally brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_




----------



## ulfur

For the first time I can see and for me sie like.


----------



## mi6_




----------



## cave diver

with a perpetual calendar this would be a killer - add a diver bezel and I'd be there for sure.


----------



## marinemaster

cave diver said:


> with a perpetual calendar this would be a killer - add a diver bezel and I'd be there for sure.


100% on that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuco-g43

This may be my next watch. I like things simple and it looks tough.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a generally favorable review of the Promaster Tough, posted today. He doesn't like the lack of a tool-free quick adjust on the clasp, and he finds the lume mediocre, but other than this the review is mostly positive.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Has anyone with large wrists ordered extra links for this watch? If so...how much were they?

Edit: I spoke with the good people at Citizen.Up to the first three extra links are complimentary...to include shipping (10-12 business day). Good deal.


----------



## ruismesquita

very nice looking watch


----------



## spottydog

A fine looking watch and just the sort of thing attracting me back to the world of watches after a long break.


----------



## mi6_

Just got one of these in Canada from WatchIt.ca. They had a flash 40% off Citizen sale so I got it for $345 (CND MSRP of $575). Unfortunately the chapter ring is slightly misaligned and it shipped in a regular Citizen watch box, not the black Citizen Promaster case I was expecting. Waiting to hear back from their customer service but I would like to exchange it for an aligned model that comes in the proper box.

Has anyone else ordered the Citizen Promaster Tough in Canada? Did you get the black hard case with it?


----------



## cmac3317

This watch looks awesome! I'm considering getting one. How is it holding up (anyone that's had one for awhile)?


----------



## Superbri22

Absolutely love mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstay

mi6_ said:


> Just got one of these in Canada from WatchIt.ca. They had a flash 40% off Citizen sale so I got it for $345 (CND MSRP of $575). Unfortunately the chapter ring is slightly misaligned and it shipped in a regular Citizen watch box, not the black Citizen Promaster case I was expecting. Waiting to hear back from their customer service but I would like to exchange it for an aligned model that comes in the proper box.
> 
> Has anyone else ordered the Citizen Promaster Tough in Canada? Did you get the black hard case with it?


I bought at least two Promaster Toughs including one from an ebay seller (probably a dealer) in Canada and one from Jomashop (US based online retailer).

The one from Canada came with only an ordinary paper box. It is quite a small box about 10cm by 8cm by 8cm.

On the other hand the one from Jomashop came with the black Pelican hard case that is quite large, at least twice the size of the paper box from the Canada purchase.

I think it may be the case that different regions give different cases and packaging.


----------



## cmac3317

I love the simple, classic/classy yet rugged style of this watch and I've enjoyed reading the positive reviews here. I just bought the bracelet version (BN0211-50E) for $239 on jomashop.com (with promo code), which I gather is a pretty good deal. Looking forward to getting it and wearing it for years to come, I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## cmac3317

Just got mine today! Just as expected - comfortable with a simple, clean style. I look forward to wearing this watch for many years!


----------

